# The Apistos



## Britzke (Jan 23, 2009)

Helo guys

Follows the photos of my apistos&#8230;









_Apistogramma piauensis_









_Apistogramma piauensis_









_Apistogramma piauensis_









_Apistogramma bitaeniata_ ''Autazes''









_Apistogramma bitaeniata_ ''Autazes''

Hug


----------

